# Hospital



## ssullivan@adirondacktherapy.com (Jul 25, 2010)

When billing subsequent hospital codes do you always have to have admit and discharge date on the claim in order for it to get paid?


----------



## mamabird52803 (Jul 26, 2010)

yes. dates are important! admit and discharge dates should definately be on the claim form


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2010)

well not a discharge date if the patient is still inpatient at the tme of service but admit date is a must with a POS of 21.


----------

